# Electric Blue Jack in 10 gallon while small.....



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

So before I get any fish torture messages, hear me out...I have an electric blue jack dempsey....super small, maybe around an 1 or 1 1/2 inches. I put him in my 55 gallon and after two days, could never find him. Granted, I have lots of hiding spots and he is so small so he can hide from me easily. I became worried because I know they are very vulnerable to death until around 2 1/2 to 3 inches...reason being, is that he was hiding for 2 days straight and wasn't coming out to eat.....As a result, I removed all my rock work, took him out and put him in a 10 gallon planted tank that just houses a few ottos for cleaning algae. Since, he has shown himself more and I have observed him eating twice a day which is a big relief. Now, I am usually not this worried, but he wasn't a cheap fish. Is it okay to keep him housed in the 10 gallon until he gets an inch or so bigger? Or is this too unhealthy and harmful? It really helps me ensure I can look after him better, notice behavior changes, and makes sure he is eating....what do you guys think?


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Why not just rearange the 55 so you can see in his hinding places?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It's easier to keep larger bodies of water stable than it is smaller bodies of water...

With a larger tank there is more volume to dilute waste byproducts thus makign it easier to keep larger bodies of water cleaner as well.

Blue Dempseys are prone to parasitic infections when small. I use UV lights to protect mine from parasites.

Although I have multiple 10 gal tanks available, I have 3/4" Blue dempseys being raised in a 75 Gal tank. I only use 5~10 gallon tanks for fry and I have mine plumbed into a larger system.

I do not think it should be considered "fish torture" to kep a Blue Dempsey in a 10 gal untilo it is 2, maybe 2.5". Especially since you have the larger tank for it already.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to just rearrange the tank, but my wife really didn't want me to get a 55 gallon until I allowed her to decorate it.....the decorations she chose have so many nooks and crannys....as such I have to keep them in the tank to keep married life happy .....I was barely lucky enough she allowed me to switch to sand in that tank...I understand the 10 gallon needs to be pristine in conditions and that any ammonia spikes could occur much easier.....I will be doing 40% water changes on that tank twice a week until I can get my little electric blue 2 to 2 1/2 inches....


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

Also...how long do you think it will take for him to grow an inch? A month? Two? any more input is appreciated!


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

bur01014 said:


> Also...how long do you think it will take for him to grow an inch? A month? Two? any more input is appreciated!


the more room the faster they grow. I may not have red all this post yet. but noting grows in a 10gallon once past an 1" fast. Now if you got a EBJD its most likely 2" so don't expect it to grow a inch a month. I wouldn't even expect it to grow at all. While in that 10g.

If your worried about the cost of the fish and it hiding all the time. You should have never bought that fish. That's like buying a cat that hates attention then expecting it to come at your beck and call.

Put it in the 55g and stop worrying. I really really don't get the point of all this. This post just seems to help you deal with that fact your getting stupid with this fish. If you got the 55 ready and no fish in it. Put the EBJD in it. You think the fish is going to have an easier time in a 10g. **** no. Put it in the 55 where it can grow and explore.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Lancerlot said:


> bur01014 said:
> 
> 
> > Also...how long do you think it will take for him to grow an inch? A month? Two? any more input is appreciated!
> ...


Wow - that seems a little harsh.... Think you could have answered the post without insulting the OP....

I understand about worrying them when they can't be found.... I personally would put it in the 10 for a month, and then put him in the big tank.... no matter his size. He will hide for a while and find lots of nooks and crannys to hang out in but as long as he looks healthy, he will be fine. You might not see him eat but he might still get some food....It took one of my fish almost 4 days before they felt comfortable enough to eat.... I was freaked out and afraid he would die but he eventually came out and found food. I have baby labs right now that I never see eat.. but I know they must... Just be patient!


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

please don't post in the thread if it makes you upset or if you are PMSing....at least read all of post before replying as well....the fish is 1 inch, not 2.... i worry about the fish because I care about the fish....I will send you a picture after the fish has grown an inch in the 10 gallon....this may help you feel better..if you don't get the point of all this, why are you posting? weird....I appreciate all the HELPFUL advice, and those of you that can respond calmly...thanks guys!


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

bur01014 said:


> please don't post in the thread if it makes you upset or if you are PMSing....at least read all of post before replying as well....the fish is 1 inch, not 2.... i worry about the fish because I care about the fish....I will send you a picture after the fish has grown an inch in the 10 gallon....this may help you feel better..if you don't get the point of all this, why are you posting? weird....I appreciate all the HELPFUL advice, and those of you that can respond calmly...thanks guys!


EBJD go for 125$ at my Lfs at 2" I've had 3.

I had to seperate them after a month cause all 3 where males. They were all in a 75g. I removed the most dominant one. Hoping the remaining 2 would color up and I would get another dominant male. So the one I removed I stuck him in a 35g. Thinking he would be ok for a 1-2" of growth. Guess what. Hes now the smallest male I have. After he got to 3" I put him in a 55g long with a 2" JD female.

Out of all my males hes the shortest by at lest 1' 1/2" to 2" now. he was the most dominant male to. So my theory with them now is If you don't give them the space right away and let them grow, they won't grow as fast.

This is for this fish I find. No other cichlid has done that to me. sure there's a million factors at play. But when your playing with 100-200 dollors you don't mess around. Your messing around. So

also if you think i'm psming. I just don't candy coat anything. I just like to be blunt as possible and if your getting emotions from that. Please don't read past this -----. Cause they're arnt any. I'm actually smiling.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Lancerlot, there is a world of difference between not candy coating the truth and being rude to someone because they didn't do what you would have done if you were in their shoes...

If (big if) the fish is 2" now, I agree that putting it in a 10 gal might not be a good idea... but if the fish is 1" as we were told, it makes a lot more sense.

As mentioned, there are a lot of factors at work which influence the growth rate of our fish well beyond the size of the container they are in. I don't understand why you state this in your post yet overlook it in the formulation of your conclusion.

In my opinion there are pros keeping it in either tank.

In the 55 Gal water parameters are easier to keep in check and the fish has more room to move around. The fish also has ample room to hide which may help keep stress levels down.

The 10 gal will be easier to keep meticulously clean. It will also be easier to keep a close eye on the fish so you will know if/when it eats and will know if/when it has white stringy poo (which requires prompt attention).

I believe strongly in sharing rational thoughts with people and allowing them to make their own decisions. I found many others here at Cichlid Forum tend to take this approach and very very few take the approach of giving orders and criticizing someone for not taking them. Even Lancerlot is usually better at giving constructive advice


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Lancerlot said:


> bur01014 said:
> 
> 
> > please don't post in the thread if it makes you upset or if you are PMSing....at least read all of post before replying as well....the fish is 1 inch, not 2.... i worry about the fish because I care about the fish....I will send you a picture after the fish has grown an inch in the 10 gallon....this may help you feel better..if you don't get the point of all this, why are you posting? weird....I appreciate all the HELPFUL advice, and those of you that can respond calmly...thanks guys!
> ...


ya buddy, there is a difference between sugar coating things and being an a**hole... pull the stick out of your a** and try to be helpful...

regardless, I'd pull him and put em in the 10g for a while, as long as you do lots of water changes he will still grow, don't worry.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

My lfs, which has a website, the electric blue was 11 bucks....on sale though, normally 24 bucks....still expensive for a poor grad student ...however, lance you are being taken to the cleaners at 125 bucks....these are good quality fish too

check out their website www.livefishdirect.com - they ship, but I live right next to them. They breed all their fish locally.

After looking at him again, I'd say 1 1/4 inches, 1 1/2 max....check him out next to my little 100 watt heater...it kinda gives you a perspective on his size... my camera and skills suck, but thought I would post a pic....

From the Advice, and yes I am even taking Lance's advice seriously even though he is pretty much a little punk , I will probably only leave him in there 4 weeks max....i feel good about getting him use to me and having my hand in the tank and also getting him use to the food I feed....before it would take me 10 to 15 minutes just to even find him....hope the pics work!


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh and I do agree that water changes for my 10 will be a whole lot easier, it will be more feasible to do more than one a week.....I can pull one in about 5 to 10 minutes...I'm smiling now too, Lance....knowing I saved 100 bucks on this fish....


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

bur01014 said:


> My lfs, which has a website, the electric blue was 11 bucks....on sale though, normally 24 bucks....still expensive for a poor grad student ...however, lance you are being taken to the cleaners at 125 bucks....these are good quality fish too
> 
> check out their website www.livefishdirect.com - they ship, but I live right next to them. They breed all their fish locally.
> 
> ...


2 years ago you'd be lucky be lucky to find a EBJD in a local LFS. Specially at 2" a good chunk of risk is gone at that size.

24$ is a huge bargain. Must have plenty of breeders at there disposal. I find all EBDJ are good quality.

something I read on their discription about EBJD just bothered me

"This hard to find and hard to breed hybrid cichlid is absolutely stunning once it reaches about 1.5". There are some that mix this species with African cichlids but please read an article or two for more information"


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

ya, not sure what is meant by the African cichlid comment....I asked one of the owners while there and he said only certain Africans could be mixed, but plan on getting rid of fish that may be too aggressive....mostly peacocks he said would work....I asked him about their different water requirements(ph, etc.) and he says the water they use to breed all their fish is the same, only if you got the fish from where it came from would it matter....not sure whether to believe him or not....


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

From your LFS's site:



> "This hard to find and hard to breed hybrid cichlid is absolutely stunning once it reaches about 1.5". There are some that mix this species with African cichlids but please read an article or two for more information"


I have no clue why they would mention mixing it with Africans. There are a number of SA/CA fish that it can be mixed with, as well as a few Africans... why they mentioned the Africans and neglected to mention any others is beyond me...

Also Blue Dempseys do not mix with any Africans any better than any other SA?CA Cichlids...

It just seems odd, therefore potentially misleading, to mention it at all unless part of a much larger point, but the quote above is everything their site offers about Blue Dempseys...

They also label it a hybrid. There is absolutely nothing about them that suggests they are a hybrid, other than they are abnormal. Yet there is an array of very detailed information available that explains this color variation and disproves that it is the result of hybridization.

Suggesting it is a hybrid simply shows a lack of education on this specific morph and/or color morphs in general. While I do not expect every single pet shop employee, nor even owner to fully educate themselves on such matters, I wish they would refrain from saying anything on the topic until they do...

To prevent ourselves from rehashing the "are Blue Dempseys hybrids or not?" debate, use the search feature and you will find several threads, some very very long, thoroughly debating the topic with quite a few long detailed posts offering a thorough explanation.

Added - PS - I do not mean to talk bad about your LFS and this slight grief I have with their website should not be nearly enough reason to look down on them nor assume the information they ahve to offer is false. But it does show, we should always double check what we read.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

The company seems to specialize in african cichlids....most of the warehouse is dedicated to them....however unlike other LFS or Petsmart, the place is the size of a small Petsmart with rows and rows and rows of tanks...crazy.....anyways, since they are known for their africians, perhaps they are trying to make an extra buck by appealing to those with african tanks ?? just a guess though...

added- Ya he also continued to say since the fish was a "hyrbid" it would be much more prone to sickness and death so to make sure my parameters are good.....i appreciate you clarifying the hybrid comments! I was wondering how these compare to german blue rams in comparison to hardiness...


----------

